# HARVEST: 150w scrog. GIANT colas. lots of pics!!



## waterCooled (May 2, 2009)

I'm back for my second harvest. If you missed my first grow (150w mini fridge master kush scrog, 3.5oz yield), you can check it out here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/131013-master-kush-scrog-150w-hps.html. 

I didn't keep a weekly journal like my first grow, but i pretty much did all the same things, changing one variable, the plant strain. my first grow was a master kush (indica), for my second grow I decided to try out a sativa, specifically nirvana's Northern Lights X Haze. WOW, this thing was huge!. It was a little tough constraining it to my mini fridge, but the scrog technique came through.


here is the rundown of my grow

1 plant: Northern Lights X Haze (sativa!)
150w HPS
scrog, hydro
5 gallon res
advanced nutrient 3-part with big bud
Flowered for 12.5 weeks 
(12/12 on Feb 1. Harvest on May 1.)

I havent taken the weight yet, i'll do that when they are done drying. 

if you want to see more detail of my setup, check out my first grow:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/131013-master-kush-scrog-150w-hps.html.

here are the pics!!

pics from week 8:



















pics from harvest (may 1st 2009)

colas are so heavy! 






































I took a clipping of a smaller bud a few days ago before my 72 hr period of darkens. that bud has dried out and i took 4 hits last night. 
HOLY SHIT! i thought i was flying. this bud was had some hallucination properties as well, it was quite a trip. highest i've ever been. I think i'll settle for 1 or 2 hits next time. 

so thats it for now, let me know what you think!


----------



## cph (May 2, 2009)

Monsters!!  well done and happy smoking.


----------



## joker152 (May 2, 2009)

i think i need to take a look at your first journal man, holy shit! thats all from one 150w hps light? fuck me i need to get with the hydro! +rep and you gotta post the weight then all is dried and cured.


----------



## waterCooled (May 2, 2009)

thanks man! 
yea this is all from a 150w. I scrogged the large branches over to the side of the walls so the light was able to hit the middle of all the branches. Also it is a sativa strain so that helps for the size. These colas are much bigger than my first grow.


----------



## Sure Shot (May 2, 2009)

Way to go!
That is great for 150w.
Hell, some guys might not get that off 400w, LOL.


----------



## htownhmgrow09 (May 2, 2009)

was that a dwc system if so im doing that next time i just did my first but if i do it like that it could be awesome +rep


----------



## bluetick (May 2, 2009)

Nice job amigo.


----------



## spliffbazz (May 2, 2009)

nice grow man +rep what do you reckon the yeild will be full dried and cured?

spliffbazz


----------



## waterCooled (May 2, 2009)

htownhmgrow09 said:


> was that a dwc system if so im doing that next time i just did my first but if i do it like that it could be awesome +rep



yup, 5 gallon dwc. all it is is a 5 gallon bucket with two air stones. i empty/refill the res with nutes once a week. i flushed the last 7 days, and kept them in the dark the last 3 of those 7 days. about 90 days total of 12/12.


----------



## chitownsmoking (May 2, 2009)

bravo man!!! post a few dry picks if you can


----------



## seymourxxx (May 2, 2009)

Outstanding grow once again waterCooled! You are the mini-fridge dwc master! I wouldn't have thought a mostly-sativa hybrid could be done in such a small space, but you've proved me wrong. I just may have to try that myself. Are you going to do a third round? If so, same strain, or something new?


----------



## waterCooled (May 2, 2009)

spliffbazz said:


> nice grow man +rep what do you reckon the yeild will be full dried and cured?
> 
> spliffbazz


thanks for the rep man. As far as yield, I'm really not sure. My first grow yielded 3.5oz, but it was a ton of small buds. This grow is a few giant buds, so it's hard for me to visually compare to the last grow. I'll report back with the final dry weight early next week. 





chitownsmoking said:


> bravo man!!! post a few dry picks if you can


will do. expect dry pics and the weight early next week!




seymourxxx said:


> Outstanding grow once again waterCooled! You are the mini-fridge dwc master! I wouldn't have thought a mostly-sativa hybrid could be done in such a small space, but you've proved me wrong. I just may have to try that myself. Are you going to do a third round? If so, same strain, or something new?


thanks seymourxxx! yea man the mini fridge has done me well. The key is good ventilation, and my ambient room temp was in the 60-70 most of the grow, the fridge was able to draw in mostly cool air. As for my next grow, I won't be getting that on until the fall. It gets way too hot in my apt in the summer, and that ontop of the 150hps in the fridge it's getting hotter than i can deal (a 90F+ dwc res = bad root rot!).

I've got enough weed to last me and my buddies the entire summer (never told anyone about my grow though - be safe!). When the temps turn colder in the fall I'll probably start up once again. it's a fun winter activity, i was easily able to fit in two harvests - even with the sativa flowering 12 weeks. 

so for my next strain, any suggestions? I've got some Bubblicious and Durban poison seeds, but i'm opening to any other ideas.


----------



## Sure Shot (May 2, 2009)

Shiva Skunk (NL#5xSK#1)was mind-blowing to me.
Caution- This weed induces great contemplation on the user.
i.e. It will make you question the origins of the cosmos.


----------



## blazinbudsforever (May 2, 2009)

that is so sick! do you use the fridge cooling?


----------



## blazinbudsforever (May 2, 2009)

how many sq foot is that fridge?


----------



## lostinamsterdam (May 3, 2009)

waterCooled said:


> yup, 5 gallon dwc. all it is is a 5 gallon bucket with two air stones. i empty/refill the res with nutes once a week. i flushed the last 7 days, and kept them in the dark the last 3 of those 7 days. about 90 days total of 12/12.


So no vegetating I guess?
Awesome grow! Very inspiring!


----------



## seymourxxx (May 3, 2009)

> so for my next strain, any suggestions? I've got some Bubblicious and Durban poison seeds, but i'm opening to any other ideas.


Any of those I'm sure will do fine. I've got your same problem with summer temps. I've got some Strawberry Haze seeds I'm planning on growing this Autumn - very similar genetics to the NL5xHaze you grew, so you've given me a lot of hope!
I'd say that the NL5xHaze strain that you just harvested has pretty much proven itself. Stay with what works. Keep up the good work, brother!


----------



## htownhmgrow09 (May 3, 2009)

well i give u mad props i did just a soiless grow and now that everyone is doing the dwc or aero. i need to play cetchup lol but yea man let us know wut the d/w was +rep . ps u said u mixed the nutes with the water in the bucket is that right ive never done it and dont want to f it up. peace


----------



## 420weedman (May 3, 2009)

impressive with that 150w, with your hydro setup and close lighting looks like you have it dialed in  + rep

looks like you got at least a qp there ... ill guess 4.25 z


----------



## fishindog (May 3, 2009)

Wow man fuckin sweet!!!!! +rep


----------



## waterCooled (May 3, 2009)

blazinbudsforever said:


> that is so sick! do you use the fridge cooling?


no, the fridge is not in functioning condition. it's just used as a nice coverup - doesnt stand out too much in my closet. I cut a hole at the top of the fridge and put a fan to push the heat out. 



blazinbudsforever said:


> how many sq foot is that fridge?


it's just a standard mini fridge, 4 cu ft i think. the freezer components and shelving components were removed to give the plants and light as much space as possible.




lostinamsterdam said:


> So no vegetating I guess?
> Awesome grow! Very inspiring!


i did veg the plant for about 6 weeks. I vegged four plants under a cfl, for 4 weeks, then into the hps fridge for 2 weeks. only one turned female (thats all i needed though, 2 plants would have been tight.)




htownhmgrow09 said:


> well i give u mad props i did just a soiless grow and now that everyone is doing the dwc or aero. i need to play cetchup lol but yea man let us know wut the d/w was +rep . ps u said u mixed the nutes with the water in the bucket is that right ive never done it and dont want to f it up. peace


yup, the nutes just mix right in with the water. the only thing you need for dwc is an airpump with airstones to give the roots oxygen. it's such a simple and effective setup. I like it much better than trying to deal with soil. also i think with a dwc the roots have much more space to grow, which makes the plant bigger. 

oh yea, you'll also need to ph readings often. I keep mine around 5-5.5. if your ph goes too high or too low the plant wont be able to take in the nutes. I don't have ppm meter so i didnt keep track of that. I just made sure to completely empty the res and refill with fresh water each week. 


thanks for the reps guys!!


----------



## mckinney madness (May 4, 2009)

nice pics dude, gona blaze up some fine sticky icky


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (May 4, 2009)

i want to see the dry weight.. fucking great grow man


----------



## alldayeriday420 (May 7, 2009)

FUCK-Im-impressed


----------



## josh4321 (May 7, 2009)

Heres a pic of my last crop in my big fridge. Thems some nice buds you got out of your bar fridge + rep bro


----------



## DownOnWax (May 7, 2009)

I think it is sooooo amazing when I see plants like this that are able to grow with minimal light and space conditions! 

Thanks for showing us some amazing techniques and pictures


----------



## Green Dave (May 7, 2009)

Is your Mini Fridge home made or is that from Home Growen Hydro?


----------



## Hedgehunter (May 9, 2009)

you rock !


----------



## Ray Fox (May 10, 2009)

Watercooled you are an inspiration to growers (particularly to our grow). We hope to follow in your footsteps.


----------



## hunt4pot1 (May 11, 2009)

waterCooled said:


> yup, 5 gallon dwc. all it is is a 5 gallon bucket with two air stones. i empty/refill the res with nutes once a week. i flushed the last 7 days, and kept them in the dark the last 3 of those 7 days. about 90 days total of 12/12.


Could you take a pic of the air stones in the bottom of your res? 
Both of your grows have been kickass.


----------



## Mr.Doobs (May 11, 2009)

waterCooled said:


> so for my next strain, any suggestions? I've got some Bubblicious and Durban poison seeds, but i'm opening to any other ideas.


Have you heard of HGS? They have some awesome strains that you may be interested in. 

http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html

I of course would enjoy seeing what you could do with them in your setup.


----------



## 420weedman (May 11, 2009)

Mr.Doobs said:


> Have you heard of HGS? They have some awesome strains that you may be interested in.
> 
> http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html
> 
> I of course would enjoy seeing what you could do with them in your setup.



#1 post lol
scam ?


----------



## 420weedman (May 11, 2009)

420weedman said:


> #1 post lol
> scam ?


haha ... yep took me all of 5 seconds to find it on here 

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/7233-high-grade-once-agin.html


----------



## Mr.Doobs (May 11, 2009)

420weedman said:


> #1 post lol
> scam ?



lmao, not exactly, although I wont fault you for thinking it...I really dont give two squirts of cat urine where anyone gets thier seeds. I have never used HGS, nor do I endorse them. I just thought it would be cool to see what this guy can do with it because the photos I have seen are kill. 

I have no need to start from seed since I live in Cali and have access to plenty of clones through the cannabis clubs.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 12, 2009)

Watercooled, you've got the touch. You're probably doing better on that 150 than i am on my 400 (i think my 1000 might barely have you beat.) I'd love to see some pics of the dried bud. 

Well done.


----------



## 420weedman (May 12, 2009)

Mr.Doobs said:


> lmao, not exactly, although I wont fault you for thinking it...I really dont give two squirts of cat urine where anyone gets thier seeds. I have never used HGS, nor do I endorse them. I just thought it would be cool to see what this guy can do with it because the photos I have seen are kill.
> 
> I have no need to start from seed since I live in Cali and have access to plenty of clones through the cannabis clubs.



check the link in my previous post
its bs


----------



## nilz (May 13, 2009)

what was your yield buddy


----------



## joker152 (May 13, 2009)

ya i wanna hear the yield, you said you got 3.5 oz off the last one and this ones lookin like at least 50% more than your last, shit once i saw your first journal i was impressed


----------



## strangerdude562 (May 25, 2009)

love your fridge grows man, can you show a pic of how you installed your light please? I would really appreciate if you posted pics of the fridge in and out so I can get an idea of how to construct mine, thanks!


----------



## Feldmeister (May 25, 2009)

Great job watercooled, almost makes me wanna go to my garage and can my mini fridge and stealth it  And yes I wanna see that dry weight!


----------



## anhedonia (May 25, 2009)

Very nice grow. Ive never been able to grow fat stalked little plants that have the big stems. Ive grown about 5 different strains from seed and I never get fat stalks. I veg with a 400MH about a foot from the tops. I made a mother out of one of the clones on the 4th node but the bottom never seems to catch up to the top. The mothers are always really tall and bushy at the top and have a really long thick stalk. Anyway, great job.


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 11, 2011)

Very Impressive!!!!! rep for the gorgeous monster buds!!! and at a very efficient wattage!!!!


----------



## loudpac (Jul 12, 2011)

Sooo, Never was a dried weight or info on how to construct this?
-____-


----------



## mugan (Jul 12, 2011)

great grow bro, bet you gonna get a great return on investment right there


----------



## greenops (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow congratulations! Damn how the hell did pull this off? Def plus rep for you! 

I'm on my first grow, 250HPS, and I'm about to harvest about 1/4 from what you got!

I need to step my grow game up... I got 4 plants (3 AK48 nirvana and 1 Skunk#1) scrog in a cabinet, I grow in soil, no special nutes, just Plagron Alga Grow and Bloom. 
I got high temperatures throughout the grow 80-87F. And since its summer, the lights off temps (actually day time) also increased. 

Can you give me some tips for my next grow? What would make the most impact, ditch the soil? grow when it gets colder? Change strain...


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 26, 2011)

sweet man! thats how u make full use from a 150w! too awesome my brother


----------



## beerybomb (Apr 23, 2012)

That bulb in the pic looks bigger than a 400 halide


----------

